# More Smoked Turkey Legs  --  Pics



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2012)

My friends wiped out my smoked turkey leg stash last weekend so it's time to restock. I typically just follow the brine solution recipe on the back of Mortons Tender Quick and then add my own spices to that. I'll brine it for 24hrs and smoke for 4-5 hrs at 230°

I'm still experimenting with all of the variables to see if I like something different. So far, all of the legs have come out fantastic so either I'm a phenomenal cook, keep getting lucky, or having a MES 40 paired with a amzns makes smoking easy as it could be! 

This time, I tried four legs with different spice rubs. From left to right, on the bottom rack, Creole, Chili Powder, maple syrup w/jalapeno powder, & maple syrup w/ cayenne powder. Even if I don't approve the finished product, they'll still be eaten.

I'll be back in a couple hours with the final pics and results!

Swimming in Brine








Rinsed Off







Smoking Made Easy Thanks to the A-Maze-N smoker!!







SmokeN

** MES TIP ** Ok, this may be a stupid tip but I use it all the time. The MES door always closes on it's own, even when you're trying to load it up rack by rack. I'm new to this smoker and I would have to put something in front of the door or put my knee against a nice smokey seasoned door to stop it from closing.... All you have to do is pull out any rack a couple inches and it'll stop the door from closing. It'll hold it open plenty wide to load up the racks. See picture below, the bottom rack is pulled out a bit to stop the door from closing. 







Be back soon! Thanks for looking!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2012)

Not much prettier than full Smoker and some nice Legs!...JJ


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree Chef JJ, legs are a thing to enjoy, especially alongside a nice full smoker! My Amnzs went out so I had to reload it and the MES pan to beef up the smoke and dropped the temp to120 since the legs are pretty much done but they turned out more of a baked leg than smoked because of my dead Amnzs. Shouldn't be a hard fix but a delay for sure...


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 22, 2012)

Not a hard fix, in fact I learned a little about texture and moisture. Check out my Tleg pics!  I only tried the Creole flavored one tonight because it was late and I gotta get my ZZZz'z  These things keep getting better and better. We'll see tomorrow how they are after they've rested a night in the cold. I'll let you know how the other flavors turned out later.

Here's some love!

























Cant wait to chew on a cold one tomorrow but the hot one was fantastic!!


----------



## sam3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh man!  Those look great!!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 22, 2012)

The Creole flavored one was great. The season wasn't at all overwhelming and actually had a little heat to it. I just used Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning on the one leg. I will definitely be playing with that spice on my smoked legs in the future. Probably even add some cayenne to spice it up more. I'll updated when I try the other flavored ones.


----------



## chowderpants (Mar 22, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> The Creole flavored one was great. The season wasn't at all overwhelming and actually had a little heat to it. I just used Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning on the one leg. I will definitely be playing with that spice on my smoked legs in the future. Probably even add some cayenne to spice it up more. I'll updated when I try the other flavored ones.




Give this stuff a whirl. I put it on damn near everything


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 22, 2012)

Look great and I love Tony's. I've used it on smoked salmon and chicken.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 22, 2012)

chowderpants said:


> Give this stuff a whirl. I put it on damn near everything




I'll have to try that. I'm usually not a premixed spice guy but I'll have to say Tony's was good. I would have definitely bought the spicy one if I saw it the store. I'm a Spice Junky.


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 22, 2012)

Legs looks great . 
:drool


----------



## harleysmoker (Mar 22, 2012)

Good looking legs!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, I had to run to the sporting goods store on the other end of town and decided to stop in an organic grocery store to see if they had any turkey legs. The Jenny-o legs have been really small lately. Well, to my surprise, they had some Huge O Legs! over 2 lbers. I cleaned them out, bought em all. Figured I'd try some gigantic turkey buffalo wings and a duck this weekend!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 23, 2012)

Got em sealed and in the freezer. I'll probably start a whole new post to compare the different times, methods, and general comparison between the big legs and the little ones. Take care everyone!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 23, 2012)

The legs look good! :biggrin:


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 23, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> The legs look good!


Thanks! Can't wait to try out the huge legs I just bought.   I tried all of the flavors I made and the Creole and Chili powder ones were by far the most flavorful. The maple syrup didn't adhere and you couldn't taste it at all and for some reason the cayenne and jalapeño powder didn't seem to exist. Next time I'll really cake on the spices.


----------



## missed-em (Mar 23, 2012)

Now I got to shoot a turkey - or 2 - and fire up the MES!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 23, 2012)

I wish I had some wild turkey legs in my MES. We used to get a lot of turkey's in MI & WI, even with our bow, as many tags as you want!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's what's in the brine tonight! Some beastly boys!


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 26, 2012)

looks great


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 1, 2012)

The big legs came out great! The only difference is longer brining and longer smoking time, more meat and bigger tendons.  I think I like the smaller ones better because they're perfect size for a snack or meal portion and you eat it all in one sitting. Either or, they're great! Give them a try if you haven't yet!!

Here's some Q-View LoveN


----------



## greenrn (May 25, 2012)

Smoked a whole turkey last night. Can't wait to try a leg from it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 25, 2012)

Nice , and glad to see you using you therm.

Wouldn't be good to get sick on the Holiday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Have fun and...


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 5, 2012)

greenrn said:


> Smoked a whole turkey last night. Can't wait to try a leg from it.


How was it?


oldschoolbbq said:


> Nice , and glad to see you using you therm.
> 
> Wouldn't be good to get sick on the Holiday
> 
> ...


Using a thermometer for IT, etc was one of the best lessons I've ever learned in smoking/cooking.


----------



## greenrn (Jun 6, 2012)

The leg was delicious, the brine made the meat have a hint of a sweet taste. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## red dog (Jun 6, 2012)

Great looking legs! Try cooking some up with some greens sometime. Use the turkey instead of ham hocks. Makes a nice meal and is healthy to boot.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 7, 2012)

greenrn said:


> The leg was delicious, the brine made the meat have a hint of a sweet taste.


That's what I like, just a hint of sweet.


Red Dog said:


> Great looking legs! Try cooking some up with some greens sometime. Use the turkey instead of ham hocks. Makes a nice meal and is healthy to boot.


I will have to do that. I've been so sold on gnawing on them cold and haven't really given hot a fair chance!


----------



## corndog (Aug 14, 2012)

I was wondering how long you cured those huge legs?


----------



## corndog (Aug 14, 2012)

I was wondering how long you cured those huge legs?


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 13, 2013)

24-36 hours.


----------



## reinhard (Mar 13, 2013)

those legs look awesome, great work!!Reinhard


----------



## bryanmp9c (May 10, 2013)

They all look good I am smoking some legs for the first time this weekend. I cant wait.


----------



## azbohunter (Nov 22, 2014)

Got six in brine tonight, into the MES tomorrow, maybe have them for game time! Go Cards!

This is my first try at turkey legs, hopefully I will get some Q to post!

Dick


----------



## famous ticketz (Jul 13, 2015)

great post


----------



## night fish (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks awesome! I'm inspired. How do you reheat and eat them once they have been frozen?


----------



## sonofasmoker (Jul 22, 2016)

Wow this looks amazing! I love me some Disney Turkey Legs, I will have to give this a try! Out of curiosity, after you vacuum seal and freeze your legs, how do you reheat them? Is there a big flavor difference? How long do they last frozen?


----------

